

Chinese gov’t reveals Microsoft’s secret list of Android-killer patents - ghshephard
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/chinese-govt-reveals-microsofts-secret-list-of-android-killer-patents/#p3

======
ghshephard
I found this part intriguing: " _recent estimates of its Android licensing
business suggest Microsoft is earning somewhere between $1 billion and $2
billion from Android device makers paying royalties. Microsoft said last year
more than 50 percent of Android devices are made by companies with licensing
deals in place, and the estimates now range as high as 70 percent._ "

I wonder if that's $1 billion-$2 billion/year? If so, I'm wondering how
seriously (if at all) Apple has ever considering pivoting from a "Prevent
other companies from copying our core design differentiation" to a "$1
Billion/year is a pretty good licensing revenue stream."

~~~
dottrap
Yes, other articles/sources have mentioned the $1-$2 billion per year figure
for Microsoft.

Apple second quarter ended March 29, 2014 posted quarterly revenue of $45.6
billion and quarterly net profit of $10.2 billion.

Multiply by 4 to approximate yearly. $1 billion/year in licensing is
insignificant if they believe it is coming at the expense of their core
products.

